

US Government Auctioning Off DC9-32 from Airforce 2 - ted0
http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/aucdsclnk?sl=91QSCI13056100

======
gvb
Background and a picture: [http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/12/can-own-piece-
history-f...](http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/12/can-own-piece-history-for-
as-little-as-50g/)

